# Breaking: John Edwards admits to lying about recent affair



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/story?id=5441195&page=1

Edwards Admits Sexual Affair; Lied as Presidential Candidate 

In an ABC NEWS NIGHTLINE Interview, Edwards Reveals He Cheated, But Didn't Father Child
By RHONDA SCHWARTZ and BRIAN ROSS 
August 8, 2008 - 

John Edwards repeatedly lied during his Presidential campaign about an extramarital affair with a novice filmmaker, the former Senator admitted to ABC News today. In an interview for broadcast tonight on Nightline, Edwards told ABC News correspondent Bob Woodruff he did have an affair with 44-year old Rielle Hunter, but said that he did not love her.










Edwards also denied he was the father of Hunter's baby girl, Frances Quinn, although the one-time Democratic Presidential candidate said he has not taken a paternity test. Edwards said he knew he was not the father based on timing of the baby's birth on February 27, 2008. He said his affair ended too soon for him to have been the father.

Watch more tonight on "World News" at 6:30 p.m. ET and the full interview tonight on "Nightline" at 11:35 p.m. ET

A former campaign aide, Andrew Young, has said he was the father of the child.

According to friends of Hunter, Edwards met her at a New York city bar in 2006. His political action committee later paid her $114,000 to produce campaign website documentaries despite her lack of experience. Edwards said the affair began during the campaign after she was hired. Hunter traveled with Edwards around the country and to Africa. Edwards said he told his wife, Elizabeth, and others in his family about the affair in 2006.

Edwards made a point of telling Woodruff that his wife's cancer was in remission when he began the affair with Hunter. Elizabeth Edwards has since been diagnosed with an incurable form of the disease.

When the National Enquirer first reported the alleged Edwards-Hunter affair last October 11, Edwards, his campaign staff and Hunter vociferously denounced the report. "The story is false, it's completely untrue, it's ridiculous," Edwards told reporters then. He repeated his denials just two weeks ago.

Edwards today admitted the National Enquirer was correct when it reported he had visited Hunter at the Beverly Hills Hilton last month. The former Senator said his wife had not known about the meeting.

Since becoming pregnant, Hunter has lived under assumed names in a series of expensive homes in North Carolina and, more recently, in Santa Barbara, Calif.

Edwards denied paying any money to Hunter to keep her from going public but said it was possible some of his friends or supporters may have made payments without telling him.

He said he would ask questions about any possible arrangement.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

These people (Politicians) know they are under the microscope and still pull this crap. I mean what if he was the Dem nominee instead of nobama and this came out it would make the Dem's look like idiots which they still may be now but besides that point what a piece of trash this guy thought he could run the country and he cant even be faithful to his own wife :eyeroll: uke: :eyeroll: uke: :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

my guess is that the big question most Democrats are asking themselves right now is:

Which am I more furious at Edwards about?

A) Running for the Democratic party's nomination while knowing that he was lying to the press about this affair, and not caring. Or,

B) Releasing this information now and distracting from the pre-convention march toward Obama officially becoming the nominee?

Can you imagine the field day the world would be having if he would have been the Dem nominee and it didn't come out until *today?*_

Talk about a bombshell!_


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

I THINK HE ADMITTED IT BECAUSE BILL CLINTON TOLD MR. EDWARDS THAT IT WAS SEXUAL RELATIONS.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ellis Mate (Jason Ellis Show) is talking about it today on Faction 28 Sirius Sat Radio. He's the future of radio... definitly adult content so if you are insulted easily you should probably not listen. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I have another option I like too:



> C) I don't care because it's not a big deal and says more about America's deep-seated sexual psychosis than it does about Edwards's character or the election.


But I will say this... now I can see why, besides needing a break, that Obama headed to Hawaii sans his campaign machinery.

He can leave the week's newscycle to Edwards without needing to respond in front of a camera.

Well planned indeed.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

REALLY well planned, since 48% of people polled said they had heard enough rhetoric from NO-bama and needed a break from his bull****!

and that's a fact! 8)


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> my guess is that the big question most Democrats are asking themselves right now is:
> 
> Which am I more furious at Edwards about?
> 
> ...


obviously the arrogant bastard thought he could hide it!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Just never let it be said that I didn't post the story up right away.

I do not play political favorites, and will take either party to task as needed.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

To be honest, the thing that ****** me off the most is that he continued this affair while his wife sits around waiting for cancer to kill her off.

I could really care less about the political implications, democrat or republican, an ******* is still an *******. Especially with him saying things like "I began this affair while my wifes cancer was in remission," I dunno about you guys, but if my wife seemed to be beating cancer, I sure as heck wouldnt be out chasing new tail. I'd be so damned happy we'd probably be acting like newlyweds


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Just never let it be said that I didn't post the story up right away.
> 
> I do not play political favorites, and will take either party to task as needed.


point taken, appreciate it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Well said, Gunowner :beer:

I like the part about Edwards saying he didn't know if any of his friends may have been paying to keep this fine, morally upstanding woman comfortable......but he would ask about it and let us know.

Good idea! The fact you've been lying all this time should in no way affect your credability when we get that explanation!

I know I'm on pins and needles 

I think we may find that his timing is due more to his wanting a job than anything else. It seems those dems in power have made it clear to him he would have no shot at a cabinet position or other appointment if all of this remained unresolved.

Nice gal, this Hunter woman. Sleeps with a married guy while his wife is terminally ill, then gets knocked-up by one of his buddies and willingly spends others' money living high off the hog, etc. ,etc.

Hmmm...and Mr. Edwards was attracted to this sort of woman?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Just never let it be said that I didn't post the story up right away.
> 
> I do not play political favorites, and will take either party to task as needed.


Its no secret I put the same story up yesterday.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Bobm said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Just never let it be said that I didn't post the story up right away.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Late!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > R y a n said:
> ...


Wow! Guess I was...

I was in disbelief! I went back to look and then saw the title of your post. I gotta admit I didn't go read that one, as I thought it was simply a joke of the day.

Ya scooped me!

And here I thought looking at the 'net posting of it, that they had just broke the story. Heck the title even said "breaking news" in it.

Ha! :beer:


----------

